# Go-to Guitar library



## korgoasys (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi,

Guitar samples can be bundled up within other libraries (Omnisphere is one which immediately comes to mind but there will be many others) which can be useful in that you can modify the sound to suit within the library's parameters. My own keyboard has numerous factory presets equally changeable. On the other hand dedicated guitar libraries eg cinematic guitars, might have more variations as well as samples.

I would really like to hear from anyone who uses dedicated guitar libraries (purely guitar without percussion etc) in their own compositions that I might try to include in my own set-up.

Regards,
Patrick


----------



## wst3 (Oct 24, 2012)

I am a guitar player, and out of ego, cheapness, or laziness (not sure which) I usually just play the parts in.

Recently I picked up the OrangeTree guitar libraries. I've been having a lot of fun, and quite a bit of success, integrating them into my workflow.

I'd have to say that it is still quicker to just play the part in, but the difference is shrinking as I spend more time with them.

Are the the penultimate? I think so, but they are the only guitar libraries I use at the moment. In fairness to other developers, I did purchase a couple other libraries, but they did not suit me.

So my recommendation would be listen to the demos at OrangeTree, I think they are really expressive libraries, but I have little to compare them to<G>!

There are also really cool "guitar-like" or "guitar-based" libraries, like Cinematic Guitars. I think these are great tools, and I find them to be very useful for textures and the like.

Once again, the whole cheap/lazy/ego-centric thing has prevented me from buying anything recently, it's still cheaper, and more satisfying to create my own.

BUT - note I didn't say quicker! I would love to add something like Cinematic Guitars to my toolbox when I get a project that provides the cash to do so!


----------



## wst3 (Oct 24, 2012)

meant to add - there is another class of library you might want to look into, call them specialized libraries. Indiginus Torch, Impact Soundworks Shreddage, and Iron Guitars from Cinesamples (among others) provide very specific palettes that can be really useful. And I am having a blast with Scarbee's Funky Guitar library - course I came of age in the early 80s, so there's no hope for me really!


----------



## korgoasys (Oct 24, 2012)

Bill,

Thank you very much. I havn't heard of your specialist libraries but I'll be after them for a try-out.

In my student days I played acoustic guitar in a trio (rather reminiscent of Peter Paul & Mary--that dates me----) to suppliment my student grant and I've never forgotten the wonderful harmonies and counter melodies 2 finger-picking acoustic players can achieve--have you heard of Bert Jansch and John Renbourn who became part of Pentangle, for example? Gerry Lockran,Davy Graham,Leo Kottke...... I digress. I could go off topic on this but better stick to the subject.

Thanks again.

Patrick


----------



## wst3 (Oct 24, 2012)

Speaking hypothetically of course, but I might have heard of some of them<G>... maybe.

Leo Kottke, John Fahey, and Peter Lang were my intro to fingerstyle, and I've spent an hour or two trying to cop Bert Jansch and John Renbourn licks too. I still play Angie, and Judi as single tune, a la Renbourn.

Here's something you might want to try - I've spent the last couple evenings experimenting with combining my guitar playing with the Orange Tree Acoustic guitar library. The effect is far more convincing than I expected! I'm still working it out, but I'll post some examples as soon as I am happy with them.


----------



## korgoasys (Oct 25, 2012)

Thanks again.

Unfortunately I don't have the where-with-all in my set-up to play live into my DAW so I have to rely on the samples. Instinctively, when I load acoustic guitar samples I slip into 'finger-picking mode'--sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't: it all depends on that initial sound which is why I will be searching out these libraries with help from your experience. A little time ago I posted regarding Gibson and Martin acoustic samples but I havn't got round yet to finding examples.

Thanks for your post. To hear your combinations might make me change into playing live into my system.

Anji was written by Davy Graham, I think though it's been covered by many, Paul Simon included.

Regards,
Patrick


----------



## chrisn3901 (Oct 25, 2012)

If you're looking for acoustic guitar libraries check this out. This is the best library today!

http://www.ilyaefimov.com/

If you're looking fo electric guitar libraries check this out. This is I consider the most realistic library today in my opinion!

http://prominy.com/SC.htm


----------



## korgoasys (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm being spoilt for choice here. Very grateful for your posts.

Efimov is certainly a close look, thanks. I had heard of this but not gone any further til now.

I've also found that Spectrasonics have 2 AKAI guitar libraries (Hanz Zimmer Guitars 1 & 2) and my keyboard will load AKAI samples.

Regards,
Patrick


----------



## wst3 (Oct 26, 2012)

The Zimmer libraries are a LOT of fun - but more closely related to Cinematic Guitars than OrangeTree or Efimov.

I do not own Efimov or Prominy libraries, so I can not make a direct comparison. I can tell you that the playability of the Orange Tree stuff is what sold me. I started with their Acoustic Bass (I needed to replace the Seyer bass I had in GS), and then I just fell under the spell<G>.

I might have had a similar reaction had I started with one of the others...

What I can say with absolute certainty is that you need to at least check out the OrangeTree libraries... I'll try to put up some demos this weekend.


----------



## videohlper (Nov 9, 2012)

So -- I assume this is going for a realistic guitar sound -- and not the messed-up, Hendryx-having-a-seizure kind of guitar libraries?

I have to put in my .02 for Efimov. I have ALL the libraries (as I play guitar like a brain-damaged ocelot), but Efimov has been my favorite. Quality samples, performance and strum features are really helpful and pretty easy to get a great performance.

Second (and here's where the feces starts flying), I like RealGuitars (their acoustic, Strat and LesPaul). The samples are okay (use the 96 samples if you can -- they are WORLDS better than the dithered versions), but the performance nuances (after a bit of practice) are really convincing. Again, I wouldn't release a solo guitar piece with them, but in a multiple-instrument setting, RG has been a life saver for me.

- Stew


----------



## Ed (Nov 10, 2012)

HZ guitars are either mostly or completely included in Omni, it would be a waste to buy the Akai versions unless you really wanted Akai guitar samples


----------

